# Starting to Compete



## LostBoy (Feb 11, 2004)

I have been taking BJJ for probably six months now. I really enjoy it, so I have been thinking about starting to compete. 

My feeling is that competing will really help to improve my game by getting to face different people outside of my school. Also have another goal
for training harder.

I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Has anyone started to compete in things like NAGA?? 

Do you feel that competing proved to be a real benefit/enjoyable???


----------



## Aki (Feb 11, 2004)

Lost Boy,

Good luck with competing.  It is pretty intimidating but worth it.  In regards to what it will do for you.......That really depends on your personality.  I am not sure if it will improve you technical game.  Competition is completely different from rolling in school or even visiting another school and rolling.  Stress is all over the place and everyone is going 110%.  it will definitely affect your mental game though.

I recommend getting in additional cardio (you will need it!).  About a month or so before the tourney try to chose a couple of techniques to focus on.  Dont inundate yourself with a bunch of  moves.

At the end of the day HAVE FUN.  It is worth it and it is a lot of FUN!


----------

